# Do You Use A Cane, Walker or Wheelchair for Mobility?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

Thankfully, I don't have to use any of these things yet to get around, but we have all three that we had bought for my inlaws when we moved them into our home to live with us years ago.  Gave one wheelchair away to a needy person at the local nursing center.

My husband uses a walking stick that he fashioned out of a tree branch years back, that's just when we go for hikes in the woods.  Comes in handy for him when it's winter and there's snow and ice on the ground, making things slippery.  He always encourages me to use one on hikes, but I just don't like to hold something like that unless I really need it for a medical reason, just feels awkward somehow.

I'll have no problem using an assist if I ever need one, some people fight against using them, especially in public, but I wouldn't care anything about that at all.  Do you use a cane, walker or wheelchair on a daily basis, or occasionally?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

Fortunately no. Used a walker after an injury 25 years ago - it was a lifesaver.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

Wife uses a cane full time and a rollator when I take her someplace where she has to walk much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

Is a rollator a powered wheelchair Jim?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Is a rollator a powered wheelchair Jim?



She calls it her "caddy"....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh, I see a lot of those around being used.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

Used a treebranch walking stick when I used to walk at night (as a potential weapon). Don't walk at night any
more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, I have taken his when I walk alone on a wooded path, mainly because of the coyotes in the area, they are less and less afraid of people these days.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> She calls it her "caddy"....
> 
> 
> View attachment 21168


They are an excellent, walker as we call them Jim , when I worked with disabled people / some were  a little embarrassed , by using them ......I used to say they save falls,... I have known of  elderly people ( not people I looked after ) who have broken hips as a result of a fall and have never recovered or passed away ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

I agree Kadee, both my mother and my husband's mother fell and broke their hips, I don't think it directly affected their passing away years later, but their health definitely seemed to decline after that injury.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a rollator and a walking stick but since the hip replacement I don't really need either.

Still, the walking stick is useful for balance and the rollator is a handy mobile seat when I have to be on my feet for an extended time.
I will be keeping both for possible future needs.

I also have a shower stool but I have now resumed my daily bath routine so that is another aid that I intend to moth ball in the shed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

So good to hear your hip replacement was such a success Warrigal, that's great!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I have a rollator and a walking stick but since the hip replacement I don't really need either.
> 
> Still, the walking stick is useful for balance and the rollator is a handy mobile seat when I have to be on my feet for an extended time.
> I will be keeping both for possible future needs.
> ...


Good for you DW!!  You be careful though.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't really have to use one, but currently I'm waiting for more surgery on my back and some days my back spasms  so painfully I can't haul myself up out of the chair or out of the car so I have  fold up pretty pink ones to help me  ...one upstairs, another downstairs by the back door   and one in the car which I take to work with me or fold up and put in my bag!


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 8, 2015)

My wife was on a folding walker. Had to fold it and throw it in the car every time we went anywhere, and take it out and unfold it when we got there, A real pain, but my neighbor down the block has to do the same with one of those motorized scooters.
I have idiopathic  peripheral neuropathy in both legs. I can walk, but I wobble. Been using a cane, but find juggling it and tripping over it more hazardous than taking my chances without it. I use it mostly for sympathy now. :smug1: It gets doors opened for me. I am happy to use the supermarket carts as walkers though. I really need those. I have absolutely no stamina.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't need anything like that ...........YET!       PTL


----------



## Lon (Sep 8, 2015)

Not yet, but I am no speed demon with these stiff legs of mine. I have my dad's hand made cane in my closet for when I do need one.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 8, 2015)

I used a walker while recovering after each of my knee replacements.  It was a clumsy, clunky thing and I was glad when I could put it away.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2015)

I had to use two canes, a walker and even a wheelchair before my hip replacements.  Now they are all mothballed.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 8, 2015)

When I leave work I can totally understand a cane being helpful. I'm still hobbling along, but maybe eventually...they've really jazzed them up though...flowers, flame detailing. You can make a statement and hold yourself up...awesome.


----------

